# ОпенОффис po russky

## AkhIL

Как заставить OpenOffice из портежей понимать\говорить по русски?

Можно ли стащить локали из кноппикс?

----------

## IFL

LINGUAS="ru" emerge -av openoffice?

----------

## fank

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-216281.html

тут ещё инфа

----------

## Balancer

А вот как русскую проверку орфографии и переносы в 2.0beta (openoffice-bin) сделать?

Если прописываешь в настройках проверки орфографии русскую, то после закрытия/открытия этого окошка там опять по дефолту датская стоит :-/ И не работает, естественно.

Если вызывать проверку орфографии принудительно, то она не даёт поменять язык проверки.

aspell-ru, spell-ru стоят...

----------

## ba

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> А вот как русскую проверку орфографии и переносы в 2.0beta (openoffice-bin) сделать?

 

а oodi для него не работает?

----------

## Balancer

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *Balancer wrote:*   А вот как русскую проверку орфографии и переносы в 2.0beta (openoffice-bin) сделать? 
> 
> а oodi для него не работает?

 

Кто такой? У меня нет  :Smile: 

----------

## ba

 *Balancer wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*    *Balancer wrote:*   А вот как русскую проверку орфографии и переносы в 2.0beta (openoffice-bin) сделать? 
> 
> а oodi для него не работает? 
> 
> Кто такой? У меня нет :)

 

точне ooodi, emerge ooodi

----------

## AkhIL

a ooodi для первого оффиса нужен?

----------

## ba

 *AkhIL wrote:*   

> a ooodi для первого оффиса нужен?

 

он нужен чтобы скачать словари для проверки орфографии, подходит ли он ко второму - не знаю...

----------

## Balancer

Поставил. Запускаю.

Экран в 

```

$ ooodi

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_help_activate'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_props_destroy'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_basebrowse_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_opt_ed_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_errbutton_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_fs_ok_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_checkavail_activate'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_modal_done'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_repair_activate'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_popquit_activate'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_cancelbutton_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_removebutton_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_opt_ex_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_copy_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_fs_can_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_window1_destroy'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_about_activate'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_installbutton_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_urlbutton_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_propOK_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_opt_fl_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_errordialog_destroy'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_properties_activate'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_about_destroy'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_opt_dl_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_copy_old_activate'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_dlcancel_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_aboutbutton_clicked'.

(ooodi:8704): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_propcancel_clicked'.

```

```

*  gnome-base/libglade

      Latest version available: 2.5.1

      Latest version installed: 2.5.1

      Size of downloaded files: 310 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: GLADE is a interface builder

      License:     LGPL-2

```

Появляется окошко, ля-ля-ля, установка словарей, всё на русском. Одна кнока - "Ок". Жмёшь на неё - ничего не происходит. Окно так и висит. Медитативная такая кнопка для нажимания  :Smile: 

----------

## ba

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Поставил. Запускаю. Появляется окошко, ля-ля-ля, установка словарей, всё на русском. Одна кнока - "Ок". Жмёшь на неё - ничего не происходит. Окно так и висит. Медитативная такая кнопка для нажимания :)

 

ставь самую старую версию

----------

## Balancer

 *ba wrote:*   

> ставь самую старую версию

 

OpenOffice? ooodi? libglade?

----------

## viy

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> OpenOffice? ooodi? libglade?

 

gentoo 1.4  :Razz: 

----------

## ba

 *Balancer wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   ставь самую старую версию 
> 
> OpenOffice? ooodi? libglade?

 

ooodi

----------

## Balancer

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo 1.4 

 

В смысле 4-ю версию 1-го года нашей эры?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## viy

Последняя версия до того, как перешли на систему обозначения релизов "<год>.<номер>", я с нее начинал...

----------

